# Bootar Gentoo parallellt nu?

## gb

Läste i senaste Gentoo Newsletter:

 *Quote:*   

> Parallel startup/shutdown improvements -- Parallel startup and shutdown didn't really do
> 
> what it claimed to in previous releases, but now it's very parallel and much faster than before. 

 

Är detta något i stil med InitNG alltså?

Har man uppmätt några prestandaförbättringar?

Behöver man ha någon speciell USE-flagga för att detta ska användas?

/Göran

----------

## patrix_neo

Det har helt klart med initNG att göra, men en annan metod för att uppnå samma sak, såklart.

Själv har jag inte gjort så mycket med det, för att jag läst det fortfarande inte är stabilt nog att gå in i distributionen. Man kan säga jag är en fegis.  :Smile: 

som alltid, googla är bra om du skulle vilja veta mer om parallell booting under linux. Vad gäller dependencies, och use-variabler, så får du reda på det om du gör en 'emerge -pv' på det paketet du vill installera.

----------

## eroyf

Hvorfor skulle initNG have noget, som helst at gøre med det?

----------

## patrix_neo

Jag har för mig att initNG är en 'förbättrad' variant av init? Ett försök att snabba upp bootup sequence. Och vad parallell boot innebär är ett försök att snabba upp samma sak. Så var mitt tänk.

Eller vet du annorlunda?

----------

## eroyf

 *Quote:*   

> Initng is a full replacement of the old and in many ways deprecated sysvinit tool. It is designed with speed in mind because it does as much as possible asynchronously. In other words: It will boot your unix-system much faster, and give you more control and statistics over your system.

 

Jeg tror ikke det er en forbedring. Snare en genskrivning af et gammelt system.

Men ideen bag de forbedringer ligger nok et sted i initng ideen.

Hilsen

Alex

----------

## alu

Har för mig att det är i rc.conf finns det ett val att välja parallel startup, dock inte riktigt samma sak, men den boostar upp booten lite. 

Jag märkte skillnad på ca 20 sek.

----------

## kallamej

 *alu wrote:*   

> Har för mig att det är i rc.conf finns det ett val att välja parallel startup, dock inte riktigt samma sak, men den boostar upp booten lite. 
> 
> Jag märkte skillnad på ca 20 sek.

 

Den inställningen finns numera i /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## alu

Ah, tack for infon. My misstake.

----------

